# SMOKED SARDINES!!!!!!!



## leah elisheva (Jan 9, 2014)

Happy Thursday to all!

Granted, I've already posted a zillion sardine threads, but today's simple smoked and sensational quite healthful treasures, were really fabulous, and so I wanted to share!

(Two days ago, I did these GRILLED, and added them to the grilled fish section, but today's smoked version, of the same fish, was so much better and really salty/savory despite me not using any salt whatsoever).

Anyway, delicious stuff!!! Enjoy!

Cheers! - Leah













DSCF4068.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 9, 2014






So I started with whole sardines and then gutted them and scaled them...













DSCF4069.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 9, 2014






I mopped them through grapeseed oil and put them onto my little gas smoker with hickory chips and high heat (about 412 or so) for 30 minutes...













DSCF4070.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 9, 2014






I also put sliced red garnet yam, that I had "started" in the microwave for 6 minutes, (as to cook a little and slice), and then coated those discs with grapeseed oil too...













DSCF4071.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 9, 2014






And I mixed turmeric and black pepper in a dish...













DSCF4072.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 9, 2014






And mixed in olive oil and one freshly squeezed lime... (healthful salad dressing/sauce of sorts)...













DSCF4073.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 9, 2014






Then I layered the finished sardines and potatoes over a lovely salad...













DSCF4074.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 9, 2014


















DSCF4075.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 9, 2014






And poured my sauce all over everything, and added chopped raw elephant garlic and chopped flat leaf parsley...













DSCF4076.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 9, 2014


















DSCF4077.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 9, 2014


















DSCF4078.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 9, 2014






And it was all so delicious!!! (Simple as it may seem, aside)! I loved it! And I could crunch right on through the head, little bones, skin, tail, and eat every drop! Nothing wasted!!! WON-DER-FUL!













DSCF4079.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 9, 2014


















DSCF4080.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 9, 2014


















DSCF4081.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 9, 2014






I must say that the grilled sardines are delightful too, but the smoked are really savory and just as crunchy, so one can eat the whole head and body just as easily... 

And those red garnet yams got so crispy/char-like on the edges and soft inside and they're AMAZING!!! My favorite way to have them now, for certain!













DSCF4083.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 9, 2014


















DSCF4084.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 9, 2014






OK, Happy all! Cheers! - Leah Who Loves Fish


----------



## bear55 (Jan 9, 2014)

Super chef has nothing on you.  Your plating skills are second to none.  The food is wonderful I am sure.  Living on the gulf coast I am wondering how mullet would be smoked or grilled?  Can you estimate the weight of a single  sardine for me please?

Great job
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## bkleinsmid (Jan 9, 2014)

Howdy Leah Who Loves Fish.........
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





You got me on this one......picked up the yams today and the sardines in the morning...... a smoke for Friday dinner. Can't wait.....

Brad


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 9, 2014)

Hey Bear55! And thanks so very much! How kind!

I LOVE mullet! I've usually grilled _red_ mullet, (the Greek "Barbounia") and haven't smoked any yet but that sounds fabulous! I'm sure grey would be delicious too!

These sardines today were smaller than usual, and so maybe 2 to 2.5 ounces a piece. (I gutted/scaled them etc., and then maybe they were about that weight).

Usually they're a fair deal bigger. (Much like the mullet). 

One or two of today's were comparable to large smelts even, but usually they are bigger, like the red mullets, as seen below. (Hopefully that helps)?

I smoke and grill a TON of smelts! (My "I eat bait and I like it" thread has some of those, and they smoke and grill wonderfully). And I also love whiting - smoked and grilled - and sardines, and mackerel, and well, EVERYTHING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

In any event, thank you indeed! And I'd love to hear how YOUR mullet goes!!!

Cheers! - Leah













DSCF1015.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 9, 2014


















DSCF1351.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 9, 2014


















DSCF1429.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 9, 2014


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 9, 2014)

YAY! Brad, I'm just now reading your post! That's so wonderful!!!!! I look forward to hearing all about YOURS!!! That's fantastic! I hope you love it!!!! Cheers!!!! - Leah


----------



## rippinntearin (Jan 9, 2014)

Now that looks delicious!!!

I reminds me when my wife and I were in Lisbon...sardines on every menu!  We would eating like ears of corn!

Although I can't seem to ever find fresh sardines down here in Tampa...probably because they just get used as bait...the search continues.

Rip...


----------



## bear55 (Jan 9, 2014)

Leah,

We have what we call ground mullet or popeye mullet here. However they usually weigh about a pound or so more or less.  Of course the much smaller ones (usually bait) can be caught in a cast net.  I am thinking of catching some smaller ones and trying them.


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 10, 2014)

Thank you Rip!

That Lisbon menu and way of eating is most certainly terrific!

(Sardines, Sea Urchin, and just fabulous fish/shellfish galore)!

That must have been sensational for you and your wife indeed!

And Bear55, thank you of course too! I have smoked mackerel the size you mention, and also some larger whiting - both exceptional! Everything in that smelt family, and then in the cod family too, is really wonderful when smoked!

I look forward to hearing about your meal!!!!

Happy Friday to all!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## disco (Jan 10, 2014)

I am very envious. We would never see sardines here and those look wonderful. I may have to make a trip to the big smoke and load up on some fresh seafood and it will be all your fault, Leah! 

Disco


----------



## boykjo (Jan 10, 2014)

Very nice Leah... SMF can just bypass the next seafood throwdown and just fork over the first place prize to ya.......lol


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 10, 2014)

Glad I could help in that crusade Disco! Smiles. Anything edible from the ocean, is indeed something I'll take the blame for quite happily!!!! Here's to more seafood, and mollusks, and fish! Oh my!

And how funny Boykjo! While I hardly profess to be "throwdown prize worthy skilled," (as I have seen those creations and am MIGHTY impressed), I'll most gratefully take you compliment nonetheless, and so thank you _very_ much!!!!!!

Happy Friday to all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## bdskelly (Jan 11, 2014)

As usual I've beed traveling and a bit behind on my posts and accolades.

Leah, Such an eye for beautifying a plate.  Very well done. Your contributions to this site are amazing. 

As a Texas redneck I've eaten my share of canned sardines while hunting the next victim to toss on the grate. One time while in Pudong I was served Fresh Sardines prepared much like yours. It was prepared by a street vendor and was simply tossed on a paper plate with rice and soy. ...A completely different tasting fish when it is fresh. And certainly worthy of the fuss you gave it on this smoke. You turned the humble Sardine into a magnificent plating. 

Brian


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 12, 2014)

Thank you Brian!!!

It's funny that all the "bait" fish, or "poor man's fish" as Mick affectionately refers to that lot by, are really (as he points out too) the tastiest of the lot!

I also love anything where one can eat the whole thing! (Soft shell crabs, albeit non-breaded etc., and anything with a head)!

And what you got to devour (in Pudong) sounded just lovely!!!!!

Happy Sunday to you!!!!!!!

Cheers!!!!! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Jan 12, 2014)

It's the fish the fisherman ate because  they sold the  " better" fish for $ to buy the stuff they needed,pay the rent whatever. Those little fish or fish that were harder to fillet were the staple of those hard working people. 
That's where bouillabaisse came from or the Portuguese
 version caldeira or grilled sardines or mackerel over driftwood . The rich people were eating ,lobster,cod,shrimp, sole ,turbot,bass but there is less real cooking skill when you have the pick of  the  product.
I like the old school cooking that shows real skill a lot like the members here that cook brisket,anybody can make a great meal out of fillet steak.


----------



## bdskelly (Jan 12, 2014)

Moikel said:


> It's the fish the fisherman ate because they sold the " better" fish for $ to buy the stuff they needed,pay the rent whatever. Those little fish or fish that were harder to fillet were the staple of those hard working people.
> That's where bouillabaisse came from or the Portuguese
> version caldeira or grilled sardines or mackerel over driftwood . The rich people were eating ,lobster,cod,shrimp, sole ,turbot,bass but there is less real cooking skill when you have the pick of the product.
> I like the old school cooking that shows real skill a lot like the members here that cook brisket,anybody can make a great meal out of fillet steak.


Well said.


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi Cutie Smoked Cookies!!!!

And happy Sunday to you all!

I'm just throwing my SUPER SIMPLE lunch from today, of, "GRILLED SARDINES" into this same thread. (I just gutted, scaled, and mopped them through grapeseed oil and then grilled the fish for 25 minutes on one side, as they were too delicate today to aptly flip).

The smoked version is of course superb, and too, the grilled allows me to munch right on through the head, bones, body, skin, fins, and thus eat the whole thing! DELICIOUS!

(Paired with a simple Greek "Marouli" (green) Salad - romaine, chopped green onion, fresh dill, olive oil, and apple cider vinegar, this lunch was so lovely)!

Happy new week!!!!!!!

Cheers! - Leah













DSCF4305.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 19, 2014


















DSCF4308.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 19, 2014


















DSCF4309.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 19, 2014


















DSCF4310.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 19, 2014


















DSCF4312.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 19, 2014


















DSCF4314.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 19, 2014


















DSCF4315.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 19, 2014


----------

